# I'm back in the shop !!



## Cousinwill (Aug 16, 2012)

After 6 weeks of healing from my accident in the shop I'm back !! My first project was to finish turning the bowl that created 6 weeks of down time, pain, blood, scar, broken finger and lots of medical bills !!! I do have to say my heart was pounding when I start turning this bowl,,,,again. Fortunately I was able to finish it without any more medical bills


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice looking bowl- are you keeping it or???


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice looking bowl- are you keeping it or???



Yes I'm keeping it,,,,,I kind of like it now !!


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 16, 2012)

In case anyone missed the "accident" thread here is the link http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=2344&highlight=be+very+careful


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2012)

Great looking Bowl ! Way to get back in the saddle. 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad your back in the shop doing what you love and it shows in that piece. Bet your a little more focused now Be safe and congrats on gettin back in the shop.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 17, 2012)

That's awesome to get right back on the horse where you left it! Bowl looks great, get back to the shop and have some more fun!


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 17, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Welcome back---owe that hurts looking back. Nice bowl though---you didn't hurt it much. !0 yrs ago i had a 3x3 handle blank going 2000rpm and slipped getting up from kneeling down. My left paw went betwxt the wood and tool rest( 20'General)--it ate my fingers to the knuckle and the sharp edges peeled back everything into 4 windrows. Drove myself to the E.R --- we're on first name basis. ^ hrs later the doc says---no broken bones or tendons but thats all thats left and i get to charge you for 43 stitches. Good as ever but funny looking scars for sure. I am more careful yeah.:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Ouch!!!!!!! Just reading this makes my hand hurt


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 17, 2012)

Camero68 said:


> Glad to know you are very well now. It is a great bowl. Not even pain can stop you, eh?



Pain might not stop me but it sure will slow things down


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 30, 2012)

What's the cost on that bowl going to be? I know every time I have an injury on a project I sell it cheap so I don't have to see it anymore.

We had a saying on the railroad: There are only 2 ways to have an accident.
1. Unsafe conditions
2. Unsafe actions

Rule there are no unsafe conditions.

Glad you got back in the shop & making chips.

Bill


----------



## brown down (Aug 30, 2012)

glad you recovered and hopped back on that old horse! man accidents happen so fast and can cost so much and i am not talking about money either! they always seem to get you when you are settled in and comfortable! do you have any kind of kill switch on your lathe other than the power switch?




Gentlemen, i have an EMERGENCY stop switch on my lathe. something that doesn't require hands in an emergency. Mine is around hip checking height! I have over 13 years experience in commercial and industrial wiring ONLY. never worked in a home other than family and friends not my cup of tea. i went to school for this so if anyone would like me to walk you through putting one in they are easy. i will even do it over the phone if you like ! and tell you exactly what parts to order
in my opinion they are a must have


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 30, 2012)

brown down said:


> glad you recovered and hopped back on that old horse! man accidents happen so fast and can cost so much and i am not talking about money either! they always seem to get you when you are settled in and comfortable! do you have any kind of kill switch on your lathe other than the power switch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not have a emergency stop switch on my lathe. I would be interested in learning more about one. When my hand went between the toolrest and bowl the lathe never stop turning, I just had to pull out my hand as quickly as possible.


----------



## Cousinwill (Aug 30, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> What's the cost on that bowl going to be? I know every time I have an injury on a project I sell it cheap so I don't have to see it anymore.
> 
> We had a saying on the railroad: There are only 2 ways to have an accident.
> 1. Unsafe conditions
> ...



Thanks and I'm glad to be back in the shop. I've turned 4 bowls and worked on a few other projects since the accident. I have decided to keep the bowl that was" involved" in the accident. It is sitting on my coffee table and is a reminder of how quickly accidents can happen++++ its a beautiful bowl !!


----------



## brown down (Sep 1, 2012)

Cousinwill said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > glad you recovered and hopped back on that old horse! man accidents happen so fast and can cost so much and i am not talking about money either! they always seem to get you when you are settled in and comfortable! do you have any kind of kill switch on your lathe other than the power switch?
> ...



i will pull mine apart to show you. I have to rewire my lathe and bandsaw anyway. I will take pictures. now the switches aren't cheap, but are cheaper than emergency room bills. god knows i have seen plenty of those :dash2::dash2:


my switch cost around 125$ or so. essentially all it is, is a 2 pole switch. it breaks both feeds if it is supplied with 208 v which is what i have. they make single pole ones but i am a fan of breaking the entire feed, neutral and hot if it is supplied with 110v. also if you order a 2 pole EM stop switch it will break both neutral and hot and if you ever hook it up to 208 you don't need to buy another switch. 


what you will need if you get one. a deep single gang weatherproof box to keep the dust out with 1/2 in KO's . a weatherproof blank cover. you will have to drill the cover out to fit the switch, or order one from the supply house that is made for that. drilling it out will be cheaper. some SJO cord or an old cord will do fine, just make sure the cord is in good shape. sjo connectors. home cheapo should have that. I don't recommend getting a switch there due to the fact they are a different quality. i am not sure they can even get them but you don't want a emergency switch to fail due to quality. IMO you pay for what you get, I don't cut corners with safety and electrical work. if you ever put in single pull switches this will be an easy feat for you guys

MAKE SURE YOU POWER IS TURNED OFF electricity hurts like hell

wherever your supply is for your lathe. you want to break that at the point. take your feed off the switch on the lathe and wire it to the push button. from the push button you will than bring your cord or sjo cord back to where you took the feed off the lathe. 

now if i lost anyone please feel free to ask any questions. no such thing as a dumb question when rewiring anything.


when all said and done your em switch controls the lathe. the switch on your lathe will work only when the em switch is in the on position. i DO NOT use my em switch to control the lathe i use my switch to turn it on and off. only in an emergency 






they also make kevlar gloves that are tight fitting. another thing i where all the time in my shop and at work. those you can find at home cheapo


----------

